# LNAPE-I need you again :-)



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi LNAPE:I'm back again with a question. I have been experiencing a frustrating cycle and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do about it-as far as adjusting my dosage of calcium.First of all-I was an urgent D type-almost ALWAYS post-meal...after a meal, I would get the ol' rumblings and gurglings and then uh-oh! Anyhow-the calcium has been working great (and maybe I shouldn't be complaining!!)but...I take one calcium tablet in the morning with breakfast (usually at around 9 or 10:00) then one at night with supper (usually around 6 or 7:00 p.m.). The problem is that I do not have a BM for about four or five days, then on that fifth day, I have to sit for about a half an hour...then when I think I am done...five minutes later there is more...then I think I am done again...but there is still more (seems to help to walk around or massage the tummy?) Until I am practically cleaned out!!! Then the cycle starts again...Now the BM consistency is wonderful (sorry if that sounds weird-but after six years of diarrhea-well hey this excites me to no end!!) I have also tried metamucil, and eating lots of fiber-thinking that maybe that would get things running more frequently. Doesn't do that much at all. Anyways, I'm hoping that you can help me out...thanks again for the first tip-you should be spreading the word of calcium to all the useless-gastroenterologists out there!! E.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

First are you taking the calcium with 40 mg of magnesium or a different one. This may help to get you to go more often but it still controls the diarrhea. Did you start with 1/2 tablet with each meal or did you do a full tablet at first. You just may need 1/2 tablet with each meal to keep you firmed up.Then do you take any other meds that may have constipation as a sided effect.I am glad you are getting some relief so lets start here and see if we can make it better.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

HiYes I have been taking the calcium with the 40 mg of magnesium...but I think what I will do is-like you said-cut down on my dose and go back to a half tablet twice daily. (I think maybe I increased my dose too quickly...) Thanks, E.


----------

